

Yahoo Won't Restrict Porn on Tumblr - w1ntermute
http://www.theverge.com/2013/5/20/4349586/yahoo-wont-restrict-porn-on-tumblr

======
Ma_u
They are getting so much revenue from ,so why should they restrict porn.

